# Angeln in Quebec und Umgebung



## Schied (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

da es diesen Sommer in die Ferne geht, habe ich eine Frage an Euch: Hat sich schon mal jemand in Ostkanada (Raum Quebec, Nationalparks La Mauricie, Saguenay etc.) für ein paar Tage eine Hütte (für 2 - 4 Personen) an einem der vielen Seen dort (für ein par Tage, so ca. 2-4) angemietet. 
Da wir keinen reinen Angelurlaub mache, würde ich gerne einfach mal für ein paar Tage dort "hängen bleiben", Equipment und Boot leihen und angeln und bin dementsprechend für jeden Tip dankbar.

Dank & Gruß
der Schied


----------



## mightyeagle69 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Quebec und Umgebung*



Schied schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da es diesen Sommer in die Ferne geht, habe ich eine Frage an Euch: Hat sich schon mal jemand in Ostkanada (Raum Quebec, Nationalparks La Mauricie, Saguenay etc.) für ein paar Tage eine Hütte (für 2 - 4 Personen) an einem der vielen Seen dort (für ein par Tage, so ca. 2-4) angemietet.
> Da wir keinen reinen Angelurlaub mache, würde ich gerne einfach mal für ein paar Tage dort "hängen bleiben", Equipment und Boot leihen und angeln und bin dementsprechend für jeden Tip dankbar.
> ...



Check it out #6

http://www.ogascanan.com/


----------



## Schied (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Quebec und Umgebung*

Hi Mightyeagle,

klasse Info, sieht verlockend aus - dürfte nur für unsere Trip etwas zu weit vom Schuss sein (wir werden uns am St. Lawrence River "entlanghangeln").
Trotzdem vielen Dank
& Grüße nach Niddatal


----------

